# let's attempt to actually make a journal ~~



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Hiya everyone :-D
Let me try to explain everything that's going on right now ...

I'm thinking of bringing ponyo back to petco on sunday , it's a real bummer but his tank is insanity trying to clean . Ive had him for almost half a year now . Its a 10 gallon that I WC twice a week with a siphon and a one gallon bucket , so I travel 7 -8 times to dump the buckets all the way to the sink , and refill the tank with buckets that many times again . It's rough and I love him but he is too much work . And a python siphon is out of question , those things are way too pricey . Plus my sinks don't have the screw thing to connect a phython to ? 

Jon's doing good . On the bright side this will give me space to mabye get a 2.5 gallon ? 

Also , is it possible to make a planted tank in a 1-2.5 gallon ?

And GAH what will I even do with all of ponyos stuff if I decide to bring him to petco ?! :shock:
So much stuff . I mean some I could still keep for Jon . But the tank and filter are my main issues right now ...

Oh and happy turkey day to all of the fish community !
How's everyone doing ?


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Going to petco tomorrow ! Are there photos of anything that anyone wanted to see ? ( let me guess , bettas bettas bettas and more bettas ? xD )


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Brought ponyo today it was kinda sad and gloomy today 

I thought people would want to see some of the bettas though.

First off this little girl wasnt even a baby but she was super tiny !! Beautiful shiny teal color too .









Then their was this little dude , he was very nice as well for petco. Love the whole opaque with colored fins look , very different.









Then there was this lovely little double tail , very nice color , didn't capture well in photos.









This guy kind of looked japanese-flag like to me haha . Especially the bottom fin with the little red dot .









Love this guy alot ! I really love dragonscales and kings lately. They are just so uncommon ! He was almost christmassy lol ! 









MY FAVORITE OF ALLLLLLL !!! Omg he was the cutest king I've ever seen . It was so hard to not bring him home ! He was like a little bulldog with an angry puckerface ! Mabye a marble too ? Adorable !









But yeah thats all folks !! :3


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

Those look like pretty fish.


----------

